# SUCHE 720 Kettenführung



## basti_747 (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo IBC-User,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Kettenführung für mein 2010ner Lapierre 720.. hatte eine e.thirteen LG1 Kettenführung in iscg 05 bestellt aber diese passt leider nicht, iscg old ebenfalls nicht, nun bin ich ratlos welche ich bestellen soll.. hat jemand zufällig eine über oder einen Ratschlag welche Aufnahme ich benötige?!

Für hilfreiche Tipps wäre ich sehr dankebar..


Gruß Basti


----------



## balfa_rider (15. Juni 2011)

die LG1 ist eine Sonderanfertigung für Lapierre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

